# Does PSA have a future?



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm new to this sport and am training and planning on trialing for my PSA1 this winter. The last 2 years there has been an increase in the number clubs and trials. But right now I'm not sure about this organization. All of the regional directors and the national secretary have quit. There is talk of money and tax issues. None of the organizational rules are posted so I guess positions are not voted on, they are awarded by Jerry Bradshaw. Apparently rules can easily be changed too, for example the latest rukus with decoy certification changing from national to regional.

Is PSA going to survive or will people form a new organization? But I guess I'm wondering if I should train for Mondio instead. It sure is hard to find a mondio decoy though.


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Annamarie Somich said:


> I'm new to this sport and am training and planning on trialing for my PSA1 this winter. The last 2 years there has been an increase in the number clubs and trials. But right now I'm not sure about this organization. All of the regional directors and the national secretary have quit. There is talk of money and tax issues. None of the organizational rules are posted so I guess positions are not voted on, they are awarded by Jerry Bradshaw. Apparently rules can easily be changed too, for example the latest rukus with decoy certification changing from national to regional.
> 
> Is PSA going to survive or will people form a new organization? But I guess I'm wondering if I should train for Mondio instead. It sure is hard to find a mondio decoy though.


I just had this very conversation with some friends of mine where I asked this question. I am concerned with the turnover. In any organization when that happens it's either a good thing or a bad thing. Time will tell, but I'm leaning towards good thing. One of those people who left did not have the best attitude (maybe completely justifiable, maybe not, I don't know) but the unhappiness definitely showed any time they posted on the old psa forum. (All the old posts have been removed). I also know of a recent trial where the score books were lost and trial awards were not awarded. One of those people that left was involved with that trial. Trying not to name people or positions as I don't think it's appropriate at this point. Plus I wasn't involved in that trial (though I wanted to be), so I don't want to cast a stone as I only know what happened because it happened to a friend.

With that being said, I am a firm believer there are 3 sides to every story. Like you though all the developments certainly make me wonder where this is going to go. I know some of the people involved are members here and I'd be interested in their side, but I doubt we'll hear from them. I don't see the whole story coming out about all of this. 1. I don't think it's good for the organization and 2. I just don't think they will air the dirty laundry about it all. 

As far as tax issues, if you look on the psa forum (psak9forum.com) Bradshaw addresses that issue where he says the organization is now in good standing. 

So I don't know, I'd hate to see it go, I like PSA because the scenarios have more of a sense of realism to them than some of the others. Not saying it's completely real, just more real in comparison. 

My vote is to stick it out until the fat lady sings.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Hopefully it will pick up, but its pretty much dead over here on the west coast.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

I am holding out hope that PSA will be better after these changes. I think it's a great sport, we have 2 trials coming up here in Texas.:razz:


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Annamarie Somich said:


> I'm new to this sport and am training and planning on trialing for my PSA1 this winter. The last 2 years there has been an increase in the number clubs and trials. But right now I'm not sure about this organization. All of the regional directors and the national secretary have quit. There is talk of money and tax issues. None of the organizational rules are posted so I guess positions are not voted on, they are awarded by Jerry Bradshaw. Apparently rules can easily be changed too, for example the latest rukus with decoy certification changing from national to regional.
> 
> Is PSA going to survive or will people form a new organization? But I guess I'm wondering if I should train for Mondio instead. It sure is hard to find a mondio decoy though.


Actually Anne Marie, I don't know where you get your information from BUT, the PSA Secretary was released from her position, she did not quit. Positions have always been voted on in the past by the Directors, not appointed by Jerry. What direction that will go now, I can not say.

What is the decoy rukus you are talking about?

If you are so concerned with the future of PSA, why not cross train for both? A GOOD and EXPERIENCED decoy can help you train for any sport but it is typically best to stay training with one person/club rather than hop around from club to club so that your dog gets some consistency in training. To my knowledge you are not training with a certified PSA Decoy at this time so why would you need a Mondio Ring Decoy specifically to proceed? :roll::roll: Anyways, Good luck with that. :lol: :-\"

Brett and Kerry, Had the PSA Plaques and Medals arrived in the mail on time, they would have been given out at our trial. That being said, obviously we have had them for months now and I can give a hundred different excuses of why they have not been sent out yet but the fact of the matter is...I suck and have not mailed them. Kerry, you absolutely deserve your plaques and medals, you and your Dutchie were a great team to watch compete. You should not have had to wait this long and I apologize. This however has nothing to do with PSA having a future or not.

Yes, Darryl has stepped down from his position after many, many years dedicating his life to PSA. This does not mean that PSA is going down the drain and frankly, even if it did, so be it. What have you lost? If you are seriously training to compete in PSA, think of all the great training and *control* that you should have over your dog because of it. Who knows, maybe something new is on the horizon. :-k


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

"Does PSA have a future?" I saw this heading and right away thought; "I've already had this discussion with my urologist". But I see it's - - - never mind.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> "Does PSA have a future?" I saw this heading and right away thought; "I've already had this discussion with my urologist". But I see it's - - - never mind.
> 
> DFrost


As a member of the halfway "Over The Hill Gang" I understand you exactly. I haven't had a full nights sleep in years.


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

I've heard privately from folks who say that they are training as usual. Their take is PSA is Jerry Bradshaw's baby and he will do what is best for the organization. People really like the sport. Everyone is very positive and they are not waiting for the dust to settle. So train on!


----------



## Rick Furrow (Dec 21, 2009)

If theres questions.....just ask! ! I wont volunteer up the information and get into an internet argument or bash fest but I wont lie either. PSA is Jerrys business as have been stated so theres no question there. The regional directors chose to leave the sport. We all have our reasons... The secretary was relieved of her duties but at no point did she quit. Jerry addresses alot of the concerns you have on the message board. The administrative/tax issues have been resolved by him since its his business. Willit survive? Time will tell....the sport is fine and there was a procedure for rulechanges, decoy certs, and anything else...that was controlled by a board of directors. That was the structure and the organization was controlled by those regional directors...the current state? I have no idea.

Something else is in the works. I was a long time supporter, representative, and promoter for the organization along with the other administrators. There are no bad attitudes amonst the former directors so im not sure where that comes from. We will be putting our energy into something else ...its that easy!! Good luck to everyone competing


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

Can I ask what it is your energy will be put into ?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> "Does PSA have a future?" I saw this heading and right away thought; "I've already had this discussion with my urologist". But I see it's - - - never mind.
> 
> DFrost



We go to the show often here. There's a good reason I don't get the LARGE soda anymore. I want to see ALL the movie. 8-[ :grin::wink:


----------



## Rick Furrow (Dec 21, 2009)

Some of the individuals that built and kept PSA running feel that its time for a sport created in America that appeals to American dog trainers both professional and hobby. The sport has to be fair, safe, and predictable but remain challenging. We feel that we have reached this goal with the creation of a new and different sport. We did this through adopting some of the skills and exercises used in the european sports and blending them into an American sport. There are some aspects of KNPV, French Ringsport, Belgian Ringsport, Schutzhund, with alittle PSA. 

We believe this sport will be very trainable and promote crossover from every other European dogsport. The sport will not be heavily dependent on chance. The scenarios are a fair but safe test. We have learned from the mistakes of PSA and hopefully have adjusted this sport to appeal to everyone. PSA was never really able to shake some of the bad associations that people had of the sport so we feel this fresh start for a true American dogsport is a good thing. We hope to unite the entire country by providing a outlet for everyone to.compete with their dog. 

Thats basically our goal and we plan to put our energy into building and promoting. The people who are involved love all dog sports and see the merit in each of them. Taking exercises from the much more established European dogsports and blending them into something we can call our own seems much more productive than reinventing the wheel....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Rick Furrow said:


> Some of the individuals that built and kept PSA running feel that its time for a sport created in America that appeals to American dog trainers both professional and hobby. The sport has to be fair, safe, and predictable but remain challenging. We feel that we have reached this goal with the creation of a new and different sport. We did this through adopting some of the skills and exercises used in the european sports and blending them into an American sport. There are some aspects of KNPV, French Ringsport, Belgian Ringsport, Schutzhund, with alittle PSA.
> 
> We believe this sport will be very trainable and promote crossover from every other European dogsport. The sport will not be heavily dependent on chance. The scenarios are a fair but safe test. We have learned from the mistakes of PSA and hopefully have adjusted this sport to appeal to everyone. PSA was never really able to shake some of the bad associations that people had of the sport so we feel this fresh start for a true American dogsport is a good thing. We hope to unite the entire country by providing a outlet for everyone to.compete with their dog.
> 
> Thats basically our goal and we plan to put our energy into building and promoting. The people who are involved love all dog sports and see the merit in each of them. Taking exercises from the much more established European dogsports and blending them into something we can call our own seems much more productive than reinventing the wheel....


name of sport?
description of sport? (detailed)


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

cool , thanks for the response looking forward to hearing more about it


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Rick Furrow said:


> Some of the individuals that built and kept PSA running feel that its time for a sport created in America that appeals to American dog trainers both professional and hobby. The sport has to be fair, safe, and predictable but remain challenging. We feel that we have reached this goal with the creation of a new and different sport. * We did this through adopting some of the skills and exercises used in the european sports and blending them into an American sport. There are some aspects of KNPV, French Ringsport, Belgian Ringsport, Schutzhund, with alittle PSA.*


Not to be snarky, but isn't that Mondio? You could train Mondio a/o French Ring, maybe emphasize the bite more in Mondio than FR due to the esquive. For professional use, correct me if I'm wrong, however I've heard cops basically (with some differences) using FR or MR as a foundation for police dogs, only modifying a few things that are more applicable to sport than K9 (or vice versa). Mondio was, I believe literally, an effort to blend the best aspects of French Ring, NVBK, SchH (sans tracking and with suit work), and maybe a bit of KNPV. It has the OB, the suitwork, the pallisade is safer with the ramp on the other side, no esquive so it is perhaps safer for the dogs' teeth and you could train that anyway if you would like. However, the point is that is exactly what Mondio was proposed to do.

Why not just adopt an already existing system that is stable and has roots than trying to recreate the wheel, especially in the U.S. where it's hard to get people to join anything, much less something new that might not be around for the long haul? I'd be curious what you would change from Ring (specifically Mondio since it is already a version of Ringsport that has cherry picked from the other venues and seems to be growing).

-Cheers


----------



## Rick Furrow (Dec 21, 2009)

Mondio is still a European based sport. If European sports are what you like than by all means do a European sport. Mondio lacks movement towards the dog. Its not French Ring but certainly is a direct spin off from it. Its a great sport and I like it just as I like French Ring, KNPV, Belgian Ring, Schutzhund and every other European based sport. Mondio isnt everywhere though. Its strongholds are the West Coast and Texas. Mondio filled in on the West when PSA made critical errors causing everyone out there to look elsewhere. Mondios obedience is heavily ringsport incluenced, they dont esquive but dont press forward either. A combination of the sport was attempted by mondio in Europe but basically it fell into a ringsport leaving behind the aspects of KNPV and Schutzhund. Each sport has their own aspects that are really valuable to dog sports. Taking them with alittle National twist can also be something that we as a large dog sport community can get behind. Ive said many times that we should promote our own and learn from the Europeans. Many European dog trainers are friends of mine and I talk to them often to try and learn. Will it last? That answer is simple if people participate and promote it will certainly last. If not it wont.


----------



## Rick Furrow (Dec 21, 2009)

I left out the police reference you made...Being a police officer I will tell you that they adopt whatever the particular trainer likes that day. Most police training doesnt follow one set of sport guidelines because their enviornment is everchanging and doesnt fit into one particular sport. Can the right mondio, french ring, knpv, or Schitzhund dog make an outstanding police dog? Certainly however I believe a good quality dog is a good quality dog regardless of sport affiliations or a good police dog in general. Police dogs in America have been slowed by funding, profit margins, and egos. We could and should be much better than we are. Its very frustrating to go to Europe and learn from police K9 handlers who do so much with the dogs and are so sucessful the go to work and watch a dog struggle to find someone 30 yards away in the woods. Police K9 isnt and shouldnt be viewed as the pinnacle or benchmark. They are dogs that need to get a job done and not score points. I love what they do but most of them are sport dog washouts. Thats a whole other topic of discussion though.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Details available Rick? or not yet....


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Just for the sake of discussion:



Rick Furrow said:


> Mondio is still a European based sport. If European sports are what you like than by all means do a European sport.


I do not really care about that. It just seems to be a venue that largely has everything you are describing. Besides, the sport/style you are proposing creating would still be drawing all of its influences from Europe. The only difference insofar as I can tell from your post is that its origins are in the U.S.



> Mondio lacks movement towards the dog. Its not French Ring but certainly is a direct spin off from it. Its a great sport and I like it just as I like French Ring, KNPV, Belgian Ring, Schutzhund and every other European based sport.


O.k., sure. You could still train individually for that if it's important to you. That seems like a small feature to disregard the sport over. Mondio also still offers an established test to train your dogs for. It was also created to be a World Ringsport (I believe that is the direct translation), not centric to any single nation. More on that in a bit.



> Mondio isnt everywhere though.


It still has a foothold and is a venue accepted worldwide. That seems like a nice perk. It also addresses most of your concerns.



> Its strongholds are the West Coast and Texas. Mondio filled in on the West when PSA made critical errors causing everyone out there to look elsewhere. Mondios obedience is heavily ringsport incluenced, they dont esquive but dont press forward either.


It could still grow (seems like it is), especially if PSA fades away. I guess I can understand if you do not like the OB. I would be curious what you find lacking or what you would change. I realize the two styles are very different.



> A combination of the sport was attempted by mondio in Europe but basically it fell into a ringsport leaving behind the aspects of KNPV and Schutzhund. Each sport has their own aspects that are really valuable to dog sports.


Sure, from my limited understanding it's probably closer to FR & BR and it kind of got that way because that's all people could really agree upon when combining those sports. However considering the state of working dogs in the U.S., I would still rather something like MR or FR take off, or SchH if you want to do sleeve work and that style of OB w/ tracking. For that matter, I think it might make sense to adapt BR or KNPV and grow that first. I'll admit, you've got me interested in what your proposed sport would look like.



> Taking them with alittle National twist can also be something that we as a large dog sport community can get behind.


I just think it would be nice for an even playing field where everybody was competing by the same rules. Could an American Ringsport or American/North-America nationalized dog sport be cool? Maybe. It just seems like support is lacking and it would be nice for a consolidation of efforts and growing it on a roots level with a proven venue, rather than splitting up into more types of dog sport.



> Ive said many times that we should promote our own and learn from the Europeans. Many European dog trainers are friends of mine and I talk to them often to try and learn. Will it last? That answer is simple if people participate and promote it will certainly last. If not it wont.


Dumb question; why not try and evolve one of the existing sports a/o vote on what you find lacking (e.g. propose moving forward toward the dog for the face attack, reinterpreting of the OB, etc.)? Is that possible? Granted, some of that seems like a stretch, I doubt any sport will change its expectations in OB but maybe make it more tolerant of SchH-style OB (or whatever), or consider the merits of moving toward the dog in bitework and its merits or risks.

I am a bit playing Devil's advocate, yet also expressing my concerns in this when I ask this, yet honestly NOT trying to be negative. Still, I have to ask. What would be that much different, much less better, of your interpretation of blending SchH, FR, BR, and KNPV than what the same venture yielded with Mondio? I suspect, outside of the crosstrainers, you will have people pretty much asking themselves why choose a new American sport over an established and respected international dog sport that draws its roots from the same wells. Also, what would it accomplish that could not be done by working inside MR, FR, or SchH?

-Cheers


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Here is a suggestion..Instead of a blind search use six different large objects on the IPO field...porta pottie, car, bunch of boxes, tent then have the decoy in a bite suit for the hold and bark....Then on the bite out of the blind use the clatter stick..then on the transport try to esquive...For the long attack keep just like the KNPV long attack maybe with some environmental stuff in between.. 

IPO ob with decoys on the field

French ring agility

And article searches rather tracking..


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

David Ruby said:


> Also, what would it accomplish that could not be done by working inside MR, FR, or SchH?


I know in FR there is no "working inside" possible, we in the US have no say on what changes are or are not made to the rules of FR, we simply take the rule changes made in France and follow them.

I don't know how much influence the US has on Mondio, but I believe it's little to none. Same for Schutzhund/IPO. Rules changes are decided by people in Europe, and implemented here by the people competing in those sports. Some organizations have created extra titles their members can earn in an attempt to bring in more people and grow the sport, but those aren't titles recognized outside of that organization.

That is the biggest plus I could see to an American sport, instead of being a member of an organization to compete in a sport the organization has no real control over, people would have the option of being members of an organization that has full control over the sport and therefore can react to the member's wants.

I am curious about the details of this new sport/organization.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

one small trial then region then onto championships...then sell your dogs to police.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I know in FR there is no "working inside" possible, we in the US have no say on what changes are or are not made to the rules of FR, we simply take the rule changes made in France and follow them.
> 
> I don't know how much influence the US has on Mondio, but I believe it's little to none. Same for Schutzhund/IPO. Rules changes are decided by people in Europe, and implemented here by the people competing in those sports. Some organizations have created extra titles their members can earn in an attempt to bring in more people and grow the sport, but those aren't titles recognized outside of that organization.


I could buy those as arguments for an American-based/originated sport.

For the record, not that anybody's accused me of such , however I'm interested, would just like to make sure it is meaningfully different, rather than just different for the sake of being different or new.

-Cheers


----------



## Frank Bonomo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ive titeled 2 dogs in PSA and am training my two young dogs now for it. It looks as though from my eyes, that when the directors that were in charge (and recently resigned) made changes in the past several years were trying to create a sport for the trainers members, and give them a voice. 

The appearance now, with the "firing" of the PSA secretary, that Jerry has taken back control and removed the voice of the members to reshape the sport in whatever vision he has. Im not saying that's what IS actually happening, but it looks like that. 

This has many in the sport reeling at the change. Is it a good or bad thing? Time will tell. Jerry, since the sport is literally "his" can do what he likes and use the sport to promote whatever training or company he chooses. So is PSA a sport or a Marketing tool? Maybe both? I'm waiting to see what happens next year as that will speak volumes about its future. 

In the meantime, I plan on continuing my PSA training and I'll be happy to cross train for whatever Rick is up to once we know what it is. Rick's always been a create the sport for the trainers guy and hopefully Jerry can keep that philosophy next year too. Like I said, time will tell.


----------



## Rick Furrow (Dec 21, 2009)

I understand playing devils advocate and I completely understand ur concerns. Mondio was created as a combination or world sport but it still found a way of closely mimicing Fr or BR in my opinion. Its basically FR exercises with the distractions/enviormentals of BR in my opinion. Its still heavily influenced and controlled by Europe. Not that this is necessarily a bad thing other than we follow and play by their rules. We dont stand alone we follow suit. Mondio lacks some of the things that I enjoy in a dog sport. It lacks some things that myself and many others feel important. 

Support as I see it isnt a problem because PSA ...an American sport grew and surpassed Mondio and Fr in America. PSA has some flaws in my opinion. It is way to undredictable. It grew exponentially then egos and individual self promotion gave it a backyard dog sport appearance that it just could not shake no matter how hard the directors tried.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Any sport dominated or controlled by any one individual is destined to fail or be a joke. Look at K9 Pro Sport or the Canine Civil Defense League or NAPD. What happened to ASR?
Good luck to Rick and his new sport but I'll stick to Mondio.
Established clubs, certified decoys, recognized titles etc.


----------



## Rick Furrow (Dec 21, 2009)

Thats exactly correct Thomas...thats why we arent doing any one person in control and a board instead. We will have decoy certifications, judge certification, registered clubs and certificates

Membership having say in an American sport is essential. The directors that left PSA brought change through member recomendations so this new American sport will most definately rely on the same principles. All I can say at this point is I hope everyone can see the value in this and I hope everyone decides to participate. Im not unrealistic in believing everyone will meet on common ground but atleast its a shot.

This sport isnt created as a marketing tool or anyones self promotion...its goal is to simply promote American dog trainers, their training, and their dogs. We can learn from our European friends but we dont have to compete in their sport or fall under their control


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

What's the time frame on this ?


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

I was hesitant to speak on this but what the hell.....

I competed in the first west coast regional back in 02. PSA had a pretty strong couple of groups out here in CA. I am/was pretty good friends or aquiantances with all the major players. 

A comment at that first regional caught my attention and later I realized a clear indicator of PSA on the west coast. The comment was (from a high ranking administrator) "the west coast has the good dogs. It the east coast has the good trainers." Now I was pretty much still a greenhorn back then but even I took offense to that having been the training decoy for our club, 4 or 5 club members titling, and placing second myself to Rob Wademan. 

What a prophetic comment that turned out to be.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Quite frankly what happened to PSA on the west coast was bullshit and a crying shame. I am not going to pretend to I ow everything that happened but I know enough. 

With the number of established FR, MR, and SCH clubs in Ca to have the active membership we had was pretty amazing. Like I said it really is a crying shame what became of PSA and how people were treated out here in CA. 

I was contacted about year, year and a half ago about trying to get something going again out here. Glad I didn't put forth the effort. 

I do believe that PSA is a great sport and loved training and competing in it. I would do so again if I was to believe the same BS would not occur. Takes a lot to erase bad memories and mistakes. 

When all the leaders of an organization step down there is a problem. 

It would be very difficult to gain the momentum PSA had in CA with an alternative sport, but I would support another American dog sport if it was done right.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Chris Keister said:


> Quite frankly what happened to PSA on the west coast was bullshit and a crying shame. I am not going to pretend to I ow everything that happened but I know enough.
> 
> With the number of established FR, MR, and SCH clubs in Ca to have the active membership we had was pretty amazing. Like I said it really is a crying shame what became of PSA and how people were treated out here in CA.
> 
> ...


 
What do you think the problem is? When Leaders of an organization step down, I guess it means alot different to me than you in that regard if I am reading into it....


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't read into it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Chris Keister said:


> Don't read into it.


I really didn't have to, you wrote it, but says enough... thanks


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

That's why I said don't read into it. 

There is plenty of blame to go around IMHO. 

PSA was the right sport at the right time. Will it survive this and continue to grow? 

Only time will tell. I don't see it coming back to CA anytime soon.

Will another American dog sport take over? Many have come and gone.....I'm all for an American Dog Sport. I loved training and competing in PSA. I can honestly say those were some of the best times in my life. 

All Dog sport has too much BS. 

My first mentor often said to many people "is it about you or about the dog?"

It's supposed to be about the dog.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

FYI:


PSA as an organization is simply in a transitional phase. Last I checked, this happens in every dog sport organization. The administration is being restructured, however there currently are and will still be Regional Directors, Secretaries, etc. 

Nothing is being taken away from the membership, and some of the alleged "egos" that were supposedly negatively affecting the sport are now no longer a part of it, so there are really nothing but good things ahead.

The membership continues to grow, new clubs are forming everywhere and people really seem to enjoy training their dogs for this sport. If anyone had REAL genuine concerns, I would urge you to contact Jerry directly at [email protected], instead of getting skewed-perspective feedback from those who sit behind a computer screen.


Happy Training!


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Brett Bowen said:


> My vote is to stick it out until the fat lady sings.



Good call, Brett!


Those who do, will likely be very pleased that they did.


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Britney Pelletier said:


> Good call, Brett!
> 
> 
> Those who do, will likely be very pleased that they did.


I am suddenly reminded of Will Smith in Independence Day. 

"I don't hear no fat lady!!!!!!"

Though I am intrigued on this potentially new sport. Sounds like they have a general idea of what they want. Just wonder what its going to look like once things are completely rolled out and functioning. Not saying I'd jump ship, just would play in both if it worked out where I wouldn't have to re-train something major. Like "Ok, for maximum points and an automatic pass, your dog must do a backflip before he bites a decoy." ha!


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Followed by a guard where your dog barks the national anthem.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

while humping the decoys leg in perfect rhythm


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> while humping the decoys leg in perfect rhythm


Every try dancing to that song? Ain't happening much less humping in rhythm to it. Nice thought though Xommy!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Every try dancing to that song? Ain't happening much less humping in rhythm to it. Nice thought though Xommy!


Nicole

I didn't say it would be easy but a REAL Patriotic dog or human could do it ;-)


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Thomas Barriano said:


> while humping the decoys leg in perfect rhythm


Now we're just getting ridiculous. sheesh, what's wrong with you people. \\/


----------



## Rick Furrow (Dec 21, 2009)

Im not even gonna go into it here with Britney....Skewed perspective is a understatement when it comes to that post. All I can say is be careful where you go and what you say Britney because if u push me to unleash facts in public ....u will be the one crying to mommy. I know u like to do things public but trust me thats not in ur best intrest...


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Every try dancing to that song? Ain't happening much less humping in rhythm to it. Nice thought though Xommy!


 
Thats just an excuse for your lack of rhythm and training ability :wink:


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

It builds to a nice climax at..rockets red glare bombs bursting in air..


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Brett Bowen said:


> Now we're just getting ridiculous. sheesh, what's wrong with you people. \\/


Brett,

The sport of pro dog humping wasn't my idea. I saw this on another list
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobil...ds-dog-leg-humping-competition_n_1659143.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Frank Bonomo said:


> Ive titeled 2 dogs in PSA and am training my two young dogs now for it.


Frank, welcome.... please don't forget the required bio/intro. 

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/


Thanks!


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Frank, welcome.... please don't forget the required bio/intro.
> 
> http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/
> 
> ...


Don't worry Connie 
Frank's a cool dude I'm sure he will.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Annamarie Somich said:


> I'm new to this sport and am training and planning on trialing for my PSA1 this winter. The last 2 years there has been an increase in the number clubs and trials. But right now I'm not sure about this organization. All of the regional directors and the national secretary have quit. There is talk of money and tax issues. None of the organizational rules are posted so I guess positions are not voted on, they are awarded by Jerry Bradshaw. Apparently rules can easily be changed too, for example the latest rukus with decoy certification changing from national to regional.
> 
> Is PSA going to survive or will people form a new organization? But I guess I'm wondering if I should train for Mondio instead. It sure is hard to find a mondio decoy though.


Not all Leaders are appointed into positions, likewise all appointed Leaders are not "Leaders". Do I think PSA has a future? Absolutely, but it takes everyone involved from the administrators, leaders, competitors, spectators etc. One does not run in the face of fear of the future, you support and build regardless of the outcome, you stay and fight. All regions support one another and not create inner turmoil or trashtalk, you have a competitive spirit within, but overall SUPPORT the cause/sport/organization. Big picture thinking, it isn't about you, your club or your region, its about the sport that you belong to, compete in, have passion for and train. You support the decisions of the organization and if you don'tlike it, you take appropriate actions for change, and if you don't get it, you still support the sport/organization. 

*“Don’t be buffaloed by experts and elite’s. Experts often possess more data than judgment. Elite’s can become so inbred that they produce hemophiliacs who bleed to death as soon as they are nicked by the real world.”*
Small companies and startups don’t have the time for analytically detached experts. They don’t have the money to subsidize lofty elite’s, either. The president answers the phone and drives the truck when necessary; everyone on the payroll visibly produces and contributes to bottom-line results or they’re history. But as companies get bigger, they often forget who “brung them to the dance” things like all-hands involvement, egalitarianism, informality, market intimacy, daring, risk, speed, agility. Policies that emanate from ivory towers often have an adverse impact on the people out in the field who are fighting the wars or bringing in the revenues. Real leaders are vigilant-and combative-in the face of these trends. - Colin Powell

In order for PSA to have a successful future it all depends on YOU!!!


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Jody Butler said:


> Not all Leaders are appointed into positions, likewise all appointed Leaders are not "Leaders". Do I think PSA has a future? Absolutely, but it takes everyone involved from the administrators, leaders, competitors, spectators etc. One does not run in the face of fear of the future, you support and build regardless of the outcome, you stay and fight. All regions support one another and not create inner turmoil or trashtalk, you have a competitive spirit within, but overall SUPPORT the cause/sport/organization. Big picture thinking, it isn't about you, your club or your region, its about the sport that you belong to, compete in, have passion for and train. You support the decisions of the organization and if you don'tlike it, you take appropriate actions for change, and if you don't get it, you still support the sport/organization.
> 
> *“Don’t be buffaloed by experts and elite’s. Experts often possess more data than judgment. Elite’s can become so inbred that they produce hemophiliacs who bleed to death as soon as they are nicked by the real world.”*
> Small companies and startups don’t have the time for analytically detached experts. They don’t have the money to subsidize lofty elite’s, either. The president answers the phone and drives the truck when necessary; everyone on the payroll visibly produces and contributes to bottom-line results or they’re history. But as companies get bigger, they often forget who “brung them to the dance” things like all-hands involvement, egalitarianism, informality, market intimacy, daring, risk, speed, agility. Policies that emanate from ivory towers often have an adverse impact on the people out in the field who are fighting the wars or bringing in the revenues. Real leaders are vigilant-and combative-in the face of these trends. - Colin Powell
> ...


 
I agree, we are training hard for the upcoming PSA trials and will continue to support the sport we love.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

kerry engels said:


> I agree, we are training hard for the upcoming PSA trials and will continue to support the sport we love.


That's what we like to hear!


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

kerry engels said:


> I agree, we are training hard for the upcoming PSA trials and will continue to support the sport we love.


Kerry, me too! I will be at your "fair, safe, predictable, but challenging" trial with my "greatly trained and controled" dog. I hear that Greg Williams will be the judge.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> You support the decisions of the organization and if you don'tlike it, you take appropriate actions for change, and if you don't get it, you still support the sport/organization.


While I agree with a lot of what you said, I don't agree with this. This is how you end up with a leadership that knows that no matter what they do to the members, it doesn't matter, the members will still follow along like good little sheeple. In your scenario the membership can ask for change, be ignored, and still support the people who are ignoring them. Sometimes the membership has to stand up and say "enough is enough, either the changes we want are made, or we will go elsewhere and support an organization who will represent us".


----------



## Juan Galvis (Nov 22, 2010)

Just a brief clarification Modio does allow for forward charging and also rules can have slight variations by each country's discretion. It is all in the rules, read the decoy rules for the charging forward if in doubt.


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

Anything new ?


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Joe - 

not sure if you have facebook or twitter, but if so, you should definitely follow PSA on both of them for the most recent updates on stuff!  there was a great trial in NJ last weekend, a trial in Texas this coming weekend, Midwest Regionals in a few weeks, and Nationals are November 10 & 11 in Cincinnati, OH. 

Also, the new PSA website should be launching within the next few days!


----------

